
China Just Seized an Unmanned US Navy Sub - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/china-just-seized-an-unmanned-us-navy-sub-1790187701
======
CarolineW
Considerable discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13194523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13194523)

------
rmason
It should be pointed out that this was an oceanographic research vehicle and
not one of military origin even though it was deployed by a Navy ship.

